# Fondriest



## jermso (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

selling? buying? 

if you have it and are showing it for the rest of us, tell us about it. how do you like the ride? fit? weight? stiffliance? (btw-i pwn dat werd) hehe


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Ride-Fly said:


> stiffliance? (btw-i pwn dat werd)


Do you mind if I use (occasionally)?


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

ph0enix said:


> Do you mind if I use (occasionally)?


sure. it will just only maybe cost you a dollar evrytime??!!!????


----------

